# River Blow out



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

The Mighty O has been blown out big time, predicted to go high again, What do you think that bodes for the new year?


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Doubt it will change much. Been going up and down all along. Going to go higher after the next round of rain. Some BIG stuff floating down river right now. Gonna be a while before you can get back out on it.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Yeah, the big river is out of play for a while. It will be interesting to see what last years holes look like.

Speaking of your screen name,, I drove by the local Muskie hole (small river, small hole) yesterday and it looked like they had just stocked trout. Elbow to elbow combat Muskie fishing. LOL


----------

